# HELP confused.



## jimmylam009 (Dec 14, 2011)

I told my LFS I have a ro filter but he said i have a mini one and would need to buy it ro water. or buy ro/di filter...

i did not understand him but didn't want to doubt him.. 

i wanna know if its possible to buy filtered water from walmart? 

or ro water works?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

RO water is what you should be using in your Saltwater tank. RO/DI that is. You can use Walmart water, if thats what you have access to. You might want to check its TDS before throwing it in the tank. They are all going to be diffrent thats why its hard to give a yes/no answer to that one. 
What kind of RO do you have that he said you have a mini, and not to use it? Your RO is probably better than getting it from Walmart.


----------



## jimmylam009 (Dec 14, 2011)

https://www.wattspremier.com/products.php?product=RO-PURE-(RO%2d4)-Reverse-Osmosis-System


this is what i have .. im planning to change its filter.. because i havent change it yet since last year.. 

what you think?

"reef madness" since your the only one helping me.. i just started a new tank just yesterday and just for fun i got my tank water tested... and salinity and stuff. and salinity was 23 - 24 is that ok? and when i went to petco and got my water tested everything was safe and ammonia was on the edge but yea.. but my friend said that means its not cycling yet.. what does he mean by that? and he added saying " that mean your tank will take awhile for it to be cycled".. im confuse could you clarified it for me please.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Your salinity is ok for a fish tank, with corals you want to keep it at 1.025-1.026. All tanks have to go through a Nitrogen Cycle. Grow Ammonia, then Nitrites grow to eat ammonia, then Nitrates grow to eat Nitrites, and it continues. Ammonia and Nitrites are harmful to fish, inverts and corals. It takes roughly 4-6 weeks for this process to play out, in that time you should not have any living things in the tank.
The filter you are using is ok, but not bring down your TDS to 0, so you will have some water issues, not a bunch but a few. I would recommned changing your current filters and add a DI canister to it, this will take 99.9% of all the impuities out of the water.

What is the Nitrogen (Cycle) Cycling Process? - The Nitrogen Cycle in a Marine Saltwater Aquarium
What is water deionizer? Pure water deionizer treatment plant


----------

